# Small Run Custom Woven Labels



## mikkij273 (May 17, 2012)

I was searching the website: I'm a newbie...I was wondering if anyone has delt with CustomWovenLabels.com; if so would you please provide a little feed back on the quality and experience working with them? 

Also, does anyone know if clothinglabels4u.com charges a set up fee (didn't see it on their site)

Thanks Guys...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depending on how small a run you need, ebay is a good source too.


----------



## mikkij273 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Splathead, never thought of Ebay for that


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

When talking small quantities, make sure you don't get nailed by not only setup fees but also graphic design fees.
If you have your own vector art you will probably be fine but It seems that CL4U doesn't help you a bit with that, instead they have their external graphic designers which will charge you the appropriate fee to make your label fit the woven process.
So I would advise you check the providers and choose one who will help you with art and design and not charge you for small tweaks.

Good luck!


----------



## Sean label (Jun 2, 2012)

Ebay is definetly a great resource. Amazon s great too for the free shipping.


----------

